# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Откуда взялось выражение ...?

## Irina

*Откуда взялось выражение «и ежу понятно»?*


Источник выражения «И ежу понятно» — стихотворение Маяковского («Ясно даже и ежу — / Этот Петя был буржуй»). Широкое распространение оно получило сначала в повести Стругацких «Страна багровых туч», а затем в советских интернатах для одарённых детей. В них набирали подростков, которым осталось учиться два года (классы А, Б, В, Г, Д) или один год (классы Е, Ж, И). Учеников одногодичного потока так и называли — «ежи». Когда они приходили в интернат, двухгодичники уже опережали их по нестандартной программе, поэтому в начале учебного года выражение «ежу понятно» было очень актуально.

*Откуда взялось выражение «втирать очки»?*


В 19 веке шулеры-картёжники прибегали к хитрости: в процессе игры при помощи особого клейкого состава они наносили на карты дополнительные очки (красные или чёрные знаки) из порошка, а при необходимости могли стереть эти очки. Отсюда происходит выражение «втирать очки», означающее представление чего-нибудь в выгодном свете.

*Откуда взялось выражение «мальчик для битья»?*


Мальчиками для битья в Англии и других европейских странах 15-18 веков называли мальчиков, которые воспитывались вместе с принцами и получали телесное наказание за провинности принца. Эффективность такого метода была не хуже непосредственной порки виновника, так как принц не имел возможности играть с другими детьми, кроме мальчика, с которым у него устанавливалась сильная эмоциональная связь.

*Откуда взялось выражение «В здоровом теле — здоровый дух»?*


Выражение «В здоровом теле — здоровый дух» первоначально было взято из сатиры римского писателя Ювенала и звучало так: «Надо молить богов, чтоб дух здоровый был в теле здоровом». Предполагают, что в основе этой строчки лежит известная в Древнем Риме поговорка: «В здоровом теле здоровый дух — редкое явление».

*Какое выражение англичане употребляют вместо нашего «китайская грамота»?*


Выражению «китайская грамота» соответствует английская идиома ‘It is Greek to me’. Аналогичные выражения есть и в других языках, часто с другими эталонами трудности. Например, немецкое выражение апеллирует к испанскому языку, румынское — к турецкому, турецкое — к французскому, а китайское — к птичьему языку.

*Какую фразу Шерлок Холмс не говорил?*


Фраза «Элементарно, Ватсон!», которую мы привыкли ассоциировать с Шерлоком Холмсом, ни разу не встречается в оригинальных книгах Конан-Дойля.

*Откуда произошло слово тютелька?*


Тютелька — это уменьшительное от диалектного тютя («удар, попадание») название точного попадания топором в одно и то же место при столярной работе. Сегодня для обозначения высокой точности употребляется выражение «тютелька в тютельку».



*Откуда взялось выражение «семь пятниц на неделе»?*


Раньше пятница была свободным от работы днём, а, как следствие, базарным. В пятницу, получая товар, обещали в следующий базарный день отдать полагающиеся за него деньги. С тех пор для обозначения людей, не исполняющих обещания, говорят: «У него семь пятниц на неделе».

*Откуда взялись выражения «зарубить на носу» и «остаться с носом»?*


Раньше носом помимо части лица называли бирку, которую носили при себе и на которой ставили зарубки для учёта работы, долгов и т.п. Благодаря этому возникло выражение «зарубить на носу». В другом значении носом называлась взятка, подношение. Выражение «остаться с носом» значило уйти с непринятым подношением, не договорившись.

*Откуда взялось выражение «шарашкина контора»?
*

Притяжательное прилагательное «шарашкина» образовалось от диалектного шарань («шваль, голытьба, жульё»). Выражение «шарашкина контора» сначала означало буквально «учреждение, организация жуликов, обманщиков», а сегодня применяется для обозначения просто несолидной конторы.

*Откуда взялось выражение «играть на нервах»?*


После открытия врачами древности нервов в организме человека они назвали их по сходству со струнами музыкальных инструментов тем же словом — nervus. Отсюда возникло выражение для раздражающих действий — «играть на нервах».

*Откуда взялось выражение «не в своей тарелке»?*


По-французски «асьет» — это и тарелка, и настроение, состояние. Предположительно, ошибочный перевод французского выражения стал причиной появления фразеологизма «не в своей тарелке».

*Откуда взялось выражение «всыпать по первое число»?*


В старые времена учеников школы часто пороли, нередко даже без какой-либо вины наказуемого. Если наставник проявлял особое усердие, и ученику доставалось особенно сильно, его могли освободить от дальнейших порок в текущем месяце, вплоть до первого числа следующего месяца. Именно так возникло выражение «всыпать по первое число».

*Откуда взялось выражение «сирота казанская»?*


После взятия Казани Иван Грозный, желая привязать к себе местную аристократию, награждал добровольно являвшихся к нему высокопоставленных татар. Многие из них, чтобы получить богатые подарки, притворялись сильно пострадавшими от войны. Отсюда появилось выражение «сирота казанская».



*Почему телесериалы называют «мыльными операми»?*


В 1930-х годах на американском радио появились многосерийные программы с незатейливыми слезоточивыми сюжетами. Их спонсорами выступали производители мыла и других моющих средств, так как основной аудиторией этих программ были домохозяйки. Поэтому за радио-, а впоследствии и телесериалами закрепилось выражение «мыльная опера».

*Откуда взялось выражение «проходить красной нитью»?*


По приказу английского адмиралтейства с 1776 года при производстве канатов для военного флота в них должна вплетаться красная нить, чтобы её нельзя было удалить даже из небольшого куска каната. По всей видимости, эта мера была призвана сократить воровство канатов. Отсюда происходит выражение «проходить красной нитью» о главной мысли автора на протяжении всего литературного произведения, а первым его употребил Гёте в романе «Родственные натуры».

*Откуда взялось выражение «дать добро»?*


В дореволюционной азбуке буква Д называлась «добро». Флаг, соответствующий этой букве, в своде сигналов военного-морского флота имеет значение «да, согласен, разрешаю». Именно это стало причиной возникновения выражения «дать добро». Производное от этого выражение «Таможня даёт добро» впервые появилось в фильме «Белое солнце пустыни».

*Зачем давил мух деревенский старожил из «Евгения Онегина»?*


В «Евгении Онегине» можно встретить строки: «Он в том покое поселился, // Где деревенский старожил // Лет сорок с ключницей бранился, // В окно смотрел и мух давил». Слово муха здесь используется не в прямом значении, а для метафоры спиртного. Известна также другая метафора пьяного человека — «под мухой», где слово муха употреблено в этом же смысле.

*Откуда взялось выражение «реветь белугой»?*


Молчаливая рыба белуга не имеет никакого отношения к выражению «реветь белугой», что значит громко и сильно кричать, плакать. Раньше белугой называли не только рыбу, но и полярного дельфина, который сегодня известен нам как белуха и отличается громким рёвом.

*Почему про аристократов говорят, что у них голубая кровь?*


Испанская королевская семья и дворянство гордились тем, что, в отличии от простого народа, они ведут свою родословную от вест-готов и никогда не смешивались с маврами, проникшими в Испанию из Африки. В отличие от смуглокожих простолюдинов, на бледной коже представителей высшего сословия выделялись синие вены, и поэтому они называли себя sangre azul, что значит «голубая кровь». Отсюда это выражение для обозначения аристократии проникло во многие европейские языки, в том числе и в русский.
*
Откуда взялось выражение «дойти до ручки»?*


В Древней Руси калачи выпекали в форме замка с круглой дужкой. Горожане нередко покупали калачи и ели их прямо на улице, держа за эту дужку, или ручку. Из соображений гигиены саму ручку в пищу не употребляли, а отдавали её нищим либо бросали на съедение собакам. По одной из версий, про тех, кто не брезговал её съесть, говорили: дошёл до ручки. И сегодня выражение «дойти до ручки» значит совсем опуститься, потерять человеческий облик.

*Откуда взялось выражение «растекаться мыслью по древу»?
*

В «Слове о полку Игореве» можно встретить строки: «Боян вещий, если кому-то хотел сложить песнь, растекался мысию по древу, серым волком по земле, сизым орлом под облаками». В переводе с древнерусского «мысь» — это белка. А из-за неправильного перевода в некоторых изданиях «Слова» появилось шутливое выражение «растекаться мыслью по древу», что означает вдаваться в ненужные подробности, отвлекаться от основной мысли.

----------

